# re-interview request



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

duff7830 said:


> last year i passed the test, made it to the interview, and was not accepted into the apprenticeship for 351 in south jersey. in the letter stating that i did not get accepted i was told if i wanted to request a re-interview this year i would have to either work 1000 hours with an electrical contractor or complete two trade related classes. last semester i completed an elec 1 course and a basic welding course, this semester i am taking elec 2 and intermediate welding. i am also this week going to register for the jatc online tech math course. my question is even after taking these classes it doesn't guarantee me a re-interview it only puts me up for discussion for a possible re-interview, what are the chances i will be granted a re-interview and what questions will they most likely ask this time around as opposed to the first interview. also if these classes aren't enough than any advice on anything else i can do to up my chances of getting accepted.


Who is your Daddy or Uncle, or cousin?


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

brian john said:


> Who is your Daddy or Uncle, or cousin?


yeah u would think that would help!....my grandfather retired from 351 in 89', my uncle retired in 03', and i have two cousins who are current members. but yet here i am asking for a re-interview...bottom line is im not expecting something to be handed to me (will i take the pull if given to me...HELL YEAH!!)...obviously u cant just get grandfathered in or it would have happened. i just wanna be a union electrician period. whatever i need to learn or do or whatever just let me know and it will be done no questions asked.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

They should have a good relationship with a contractor get a contractor (or more than one) to write a letter for you. get everyone pulling for you. 

If it is available use it.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

For what it is worth, got a friend here in Richmond that did not make it thru on his first interview( in better times). They told him to get more experience, so he worked at a non union shop for 6 months or so, and next time around he got in. He was doing well last time I talked to him.

Sounds to me like you are taking steps to show you have the initiative.
Best of luck


----------

